# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι φαιό κίτρινο μωσαικό

## xXx

απολαύστε ένα ακόμη όμορφο καναρίνι

----------


## tasos-mo

Kαλησπερα..Μηπως εχει κανενας καναρινια φαιο κιτρινο????ή να ειχε  παλιοτερα...!!Βρηκα απο ενα φιλο και σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα ζευγαρακι(μου  αρεσανε πολυ!!)..οποτε θα ηθελα πληροφοριες,οσες δυνατον  περισσοτερες.Ευχαριστω

----------


## mixalisss

πανέμορφο καναράκι απ τα πιο όμορφα που έχω δει!!!!!!!!!

----------

